# Attention UK girls!



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 27, 2005)

Lingerie will be available on the 1st of January!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah (Dec 27, 2005)

WOOOOHOOOO I cant wait haha! Im shocked it's so soon aswell.
Though isn't the 1st a  sunday??


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 27, 2005)

ahah yeah I'm confused. Someone posted on MUA?

http://makeupalley.com/board/m.asp?id=30854764&ipn=1


----------



## Sarah (Dec 27, 2005)

Just spoke to the PRO store and they said the first week in Jan, and as collections are normally released on a thursday I'm guessing it will be the 5th


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 27, 2005)

For a nationwide release or just in pro stores? Do collections even come out early in uk pro stores?:S

But yay!  One week pratically


----------



## Estellea (Dec 27, 2005)

*is rather confused*  will the shop be open on the first, and will the collection be out, since my local isn't a pro.. *thinks*


----------



## Sarah (Dec 27, 2005)

Nationwide release.
Estellea yep the collection will *well should* be out in your counter, mine always has them same day as pro store


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 27, 2005)

I was told the 6th of January.


----------



## blueglitter (Dec 27, 2005)

I emailed the Leeds Harvey Nichols store in leeds, west yorkshire (where i get my stuff) and i was told Lingerie will be available in the 2nd week of January. When i get a date i will post if if anyones wants to buy it from there, will let ya know


----------



## poddygirl (Dec 28, 2005)

I've just spoken to MAC Covent Garden - the official launch date is Jan 1st  for stores open on Sundays and Monday Jan 2nd for those which do not. So Covent Garden won't have the stuff until Monday whereas Fenwicks in Brent Cross (or other mall locations) for example will have it on sale on New Year's Day!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait ...


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 28, 2005)

YASSSHHHHH
Fraser's is open on a Sunday, right?


----------



## Sarah (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm so shocked its released on the 1st just cause it's a sunday seems so weird.
Gonna ask in house of fraser later when they will have it in, im so excited for this collection


----------



## poddygirl (Dec 28, 2005)

I know! Nothing ever comes out on a Sunday!? But believe me, I was skeptical and asked twice at both places I called just to confirm. I was like "Jan first is a Sunday right"? They probably thought I was some weird MAC stalker ...


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 29, 2005)

i asked in harvey nics leeds too, and tha manager told me Jan 1st if harvey nics is open and something about a days delay to get the displays up. im very excited. i will be getting 3/4s of the collections


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 29, 2005)

What about tint toons?


----------



## Sarah (Dec 30, 2005)

tint toons are already out over here aint they??

3 more days to go


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 30, 2005)

Are they out? idk i haven't been to MAC in a while, shock horror. well since last week anyway


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 30, 2005)

Blueglitter and Philosopher i really want to know when Leeds will exactly have it in aswell, so let me know when you know for defienet!
Hmm strange that Blueglitter got told 2nd week of Jan and Philosopher got told 1st of Jan!


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 30, 2005)

i thought i was well informed on this, but i asked the soho pro store this morn after placing my order that it would be next Thurs. I think this is the most likely date as collections are usually released on a Thurs. The contradictory info MAs have is extemely frustrating, you'd think one store within itself could me more well informed and stick to one date


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh screw. I've only got enough money to go out once this week but if lingerie isn't out on monday I won't be able to get anything, it'll all be sold out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to ask my MA if she'll reserve me some stuff


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_i thought i was well informed on this, but i asked the soho pro store this morn after placing my order that it would be next Thurs. I think this is the most likely date as collections are usually released on a Thurs. The contradictory info MAs have is extemely frustrating, you'd think one store within itself could me more well informed and stick to one date  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
It is really frustrating and if i go on the wrong date then i'll miss out as i can't go again. Please let me know if you know it's Thursday for sure. Thanks, it's great to have help here!


----------



## mango88 (Dec 30, 2005)

I went to the Soho branch today and they didnt know when it will be out either (???) but the sweet lady did let me have a sneak look at the products - they look gorgeous, esp the lovely lily pigment!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 31, 2005)

Uummm I really need to know this... Because a friend from Spain is over and we want to go to MAC in Manchester tomorrow or monday, but if the new collection won't be there we would rather go to Cheshire Oaks in Ellesmore Port... (I've been told they have outlet MAC products in there, can someone please please confirm this?)


----------



## mango88 (Dec 31, 2005)

I called House of Fraser Guildford and its out on Monday.


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 31, 2005)

i asked while in harvey nics leeds this morn and this time i got 'mid january'


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 31, 2005)

My cousin works in Leeds Harvey Nichols and he told me it will be closed on Sunday so it definetly won't be then.


----------



## Estellea (Dec 31, 2005)

Right, asked in store today, the first one told me "early jan" as did the one I asked before. But just as I went to be a bit assertive and ask for a definate date, another SA chipped in and said Lingerie is out tomorrow, and the shop next open on Monday. 
Seems a bit strange it being released tomorrow when the shop isn't opening. 
But only 2 days away!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 31, 2005)

Estellea - which shop are you talking about?


----------



## Miracat (Dec 31, 2005)

I looked through the window of the freestanding MAC store in Cardiff and the Lingerie display was out! The shop had already shut but I'll be there on Monday!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 31, 2005)

Ooh Yay


----------



## Estellea (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Estellea - which shop are you talking about?_

 
Aaah, just my local in Norwich - it's not a freestanding, it's in a department store.


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miracat* 
_I looked through the window of the freestanding MAC store in Cardiff and the Lingerie display was out! The shop had already shut but I'll be there on Monday!_

 
I rang Cardiff earlier and they said they are open tomorrow.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 31, 2005)

Somebody pleeeease let me know ASAP if you know the definet date for Lingerie release at Leeds Harvey Nichols. It's killing me! I'll miss out totally if i go on the wrong day.


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 1, 2006)

Silly question but why don't you just give them a call? Seems as if certain counters are launching the stuff on different days and this way you can be sure what HK Leeds is doing ...


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 1, 2006)

Got my Lingerie haul! They were just putting out the display when I got there and I was the first to play with the testers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ended up getting Naked You and Petticoat MSFs, Sunday Best, Flirty Number, Taupeless and Black Tied e/s, Bare Fetish and Negligee l/g and Pink Maribou and Push Up Plum l/s (one with B2M). I'm a happy girl today!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 1, 2006)

Well the whole reason we're not sure is because people HAVE called, emailed or asked in store and everyone has been given a different date or no certain date..


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 1, 2006)

I think you should make plans to go tomorrow if it is open (you mentioned that a family member said the store was closed today). If the manager said it was the first I would go with that ... believe me you don't want to miss this collection!!


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 1, 2006)

in addition to what sushi is saying about ringing up...people at the counter we're talking about have given us numerous different days. 1st Jan, 2nd Jan, 4th Jan, Mid Jan and end of Jan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont live in Leeds hence i don't have time to be popping in and out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Having said this i'm going to resort to ringing up every day until one of the MAs can figure if they have the item out or not


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 1, 2006)

Good idea Philosopher! Wear them down!!  In  any event, hope things work out for you Leeds area gals and you get to see/buy Lingerie soon! You can always come down to London


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 1, 2006)

does anyone know which house of friaser sells mac- is it meadowhall or trafford centre?
I have 75pounds of gift vouchers ive forgotten about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im going to order all the lingerie eyeshadows in the pro palette form from the soho store and this lot below from up north 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bare Fetish l/g
Naked You Skinfinish
Petticoat Skinfinish
La Di bra l/s
Goldenaire pigment
Lovely Lily Pigment


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 1, 2006)

The eyeshadows don't come in pro palette form I'm afraid


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 1, 2006)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










as easy as blowdrying depotting is, i detest doing it. why do they do this to us?


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 1, 2006)

I know I know. It's soo hard to get magnets here so there's really no point
but they don't make them in pro pan form as it wouldn't be worth it. not enough people would buy them and in the end they would have lots of dc shadows around for months, even years, to come!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 1, 2006)

When to my local counter on Saturday and they said the 2nd which is tomorrow a lot earlier than I was previously told.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 1, 2006)

Yep, just like Philosopher, i don't have the time and money to go to Leeds with just the hope that it might be there, because if it isn't there then i can't go back again so i really will miss out. 
I can't believe how unorganised and badly informed the SAs are. I went for my makeover at Leeds in the first week of December and the manager didn't even know what Lingerie was at that time and seemed quite embarassed and maybe annoyed that i said i had seen pics of the stuff and aren't the MSFs great. I felt quite bad after that! MAC should slow down as everything always seems so hectic and some SAs barely get to know about the products before serving customers.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 1, 2006)

ita with sushi
and i'm a teeeny bit scared that i won't be able to get the stuff cos i was supposed to be going out tomorrow but i don't think it will happen. sigh
i emailed harvey nichs in edinburgh about the collection, hope they get back to me before tomorrow


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't *you* feel bad Sushi Flower! The SAs need to be a bit better involved and concerned with new products etc. I know the collections come out fast but that's not really an excuse for poor custumer service. If I were a MAC SA and had a customer like you (or anyone on Specktra really!) who was knowledgable about the products I would be ecstatic. Is there another MAC shop/counter you can go to? Sounds like your current one isn't doing you any favors. And shopping for MAC should be a fun thing!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I suppose it will be better once the UK site is up and mail order is an option. Thanksfully I am moving back to the States in a few months and will live very close to 2 MAC shops - have grown quite tired of having to wait for stuff to come out over here


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 1, 2006)

Cardiff stand alone store was open today and I was their first customer of the new year.  Which also meant I was first to buy Lingerie etc.
I am loving this collection.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 1, 2006)

Ooh lucky you Glitzie - i looke forward to seeing an FOTD

I wish there were other MAC counters i could visit but i'm lucky enough to be able to visit my current one as it is, as i only get to go regularly while i'm at uni (i'm not right now, hence worrying which day it will be out). Apart from the guy who treated me badly, the other SAs are perfectly fine and lovely and give good service but there doesn't seem to be that much passion or excitement from them about the company and i feel that i am more into the company than them and also sometimes know more about products than them. I don't mean to complain or anything but it is a wierd and uncomfortable experience to visit a counter time and time again and be the one that knows more about collections alot of the times and also build up lots of excitment about collections here with fellow fans and MAC employees and then not get much passion and a fun experience from the SAs i visit when i do actually go to MAC. Maybe it's because they're just around the stuff so much that they're not so excited about it?
MAC SAs from the US seem much more passionate and knowledgable from all the comments i hear about them here.
Oh well i'm just glad i get to visit a MAC counter..

Back to the subject, seen as noone knows for sure about Leeds HK yet then doesn't look like i'll be going tomorrow..?


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 1, 2006)

BTW HN in Leeds is open 10-6 tomorrow (2nd Jan) . If i get a result i will post asap.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh Blueglitter i love you! Please let us know if it's there ASAP, it's too late for me to prepare to go tomorrow now even if i knew it was going to be there.


----------



## Estellea (Jan 2, 2006)

Well I've been to my local mac, and I'm not too happy. Firstly there was no Black Tied's available, push-up plum was substitued by a different lipstick, and there were no postcards. And I were the first on to see the collection! Only ended up spending £50 of a planned £100. I might check in over the next few days to see if the items I wanted materialise, but it's rediculous they're not there on the first day of release.


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 2, 2006)

I just spoke to the Leeds store and the lingerie is there ready to purchase BUT they have only received 3/4 of the collection. Bummer! but that still means there is lots to buy!!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 2, 2006)

hof in glasgow never got it! and they said they won't have it for 2 weeks! arrr very pissed off. this has not been a good day. my train was cancelled, the next one delayed and in the rush to get to mac, i got off at the wrong stop! sigh


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 2, 2006)

My local freestanding counter had the full collection on display today but were out of Pro Palette Black Tied and Idol Eyes.
Also suprised to see Tint Toon were out they are so pretty.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueglitter* 
_I just spoke to the Leeds store and the lingerie is there ready to purchase BUT they have only received 3/4 of the collection. Bummer! but that still means there is lots to buy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aaargh why do they do that? They shouldn't put it out with stuff missing at all! Any idea what stuff they have and haven't got? I'm almost certain to be goin tomorrow while i pick up some books and if they don't have the stuff i want then i'll be soo annoyed, i'll ask if they could save me some stuff as i won't be back till a week later but they've only done that for over a weekend before.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 3, 2006)

I went to the House of Fraser in Manchester this morning and it is there!!!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 3, 2006)

You lucky people
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i emailed the Edinburgh Harveu nichs and they have it so I'm going ot make the long trip there on thursday, i hope that they aren't sold out of naything :/


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 3, 2006)

Yaaay, i went to HN Leeds today and they had Lingerie! But they didn't have Naked You and 2 of the Lipsticks. I didn't mind that much as i wasn't planning on getting those things but it's quiet annoying to put out a brand new collection display out half empty!

Anyway Petticoat looked better than i thought it'd be so i got that, Slip Pink didn't look as good as i thought it'd be, too much shimmer to me and seemed to apply quite lilacy on skin instead of the fleshy, muted pink i thought it was so i only got one but that may all be due to the insane artificial annoying lighting at MAC counters. 
Flirty Number looked better than i thought, more plumy than grey but i resisted getting it as i find it hard to pull off dark dirty colours, and Goldenaire looked BEAUTIFULL in the pot..but when applied on skin went all washed out and too light for me so i didn't get it which is a pity as it really looks beautifull in the pot. I might change my mind and get it next week though.
I wasn't planning on getting Naked You but i really wanted to test it out, not sure when they're getting it and if i could still get to see it.

They also have Tint Toons in today and i was the first to see them (noone notices them by the till!) but they didn't have Clarice (the most popular one! Typical!) and the SAs didn't even realise there was one missing or the names and said they had some unopened boxes so that might be why.

They also still don't have Studio Fix in NC42 and haven't had it for the last 6 weeks! They said it's still being made..  Surely they don't order stuff to be specially made to order! I'm guessing theres some problem at MAC headquarters with the shade? I've got Studio Tech so i'm ok foundation wise and just wanted it as an alternative finish foundation but i can't imagine how annoying it could be for someone who really needs that foundation in that shade!

Also Leeds still have alot of the Ornamentalism collection (well that's my guess from most of the display still out) but they don't have Pearlette Pearlizer..which i'm glad sold out a few weeks back just before i was going to buy it as i would now regret it. They also have Teddy Babe Lipstick! (displayed with Ornamentalism) And i've been wondering what the replica is as i liked mine but the Amplified texture is getting on my nerves so i'll pass on a backup.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 4, 2006)

I am so angry. I emailed my counter. the collection was out yesterday! i was told 2 weeks. this is not fair. i can't afford all of my haul right now and had to make the decision to go to edinbrugh instead. i have frasers vouchers so i was oging to spend them in 2 weeks with the collection! hope that i can go after school one say when im back and get something


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 4, 2006)

That's really annoying and frustrating. I can't believe how disorganised they are, if a collection is coming out in a few days or the next day then how can they have no idea or get it so wrong?


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow thats annoying, i hate that they dont know whats happpening with stuff. In the leeds store when i was there she was just getting out the stuff i wanted to buy and she found that the pale pink lipstick (lingerie) wasnt put out but they had it d'oh


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry to ask this here, but is Livejournal working for you UK girls?
www.livejournal.com

I haven't been able to get on it for days for some reason and it's pissing me off. I want to visit the selling communities


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 5, 2006)

I've been able to :/
I got my haul! I was so relieved.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 9, 2006)

Do any Leeds MAC shoppers know if Leeds HN has any of the pigment mini sets left? I know it's unlikely but worth asking. I'm regretting not getting it now.


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 10, 2006)

They sold out weeks ago sushi- got mine in december. Your best bet is ebay. This is where i got my marron pigment vial amongst others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on the brights side, harvey nics does have naked you in stock! i bought an awful lot on monday, will post pics in hauls soon. slip pink is lovely


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh damn..well i'm not desperate for it, so it's ok. I have samples of all the ones in the set (apaert from Naked which i'm not bothered about) which will keep me going.

Yay they got Naked You? I'm still not thinking that i want it particularly but want to have atleast tested it out, may end up liking it. I do need some kind of highlighter..so i'll take the moeny for it with me..That's if there's any left!


----------

